
What's your favorite Linux terminal emulator? - opensourcedude
http://opensource.com/life/15/11/top-open-source-terminal-emulators
======
chmielewski
This is a poll, with the available choices being: gnome-terminal, guake,
konsole, terminator, tilda, xterm, yakuake, or "other".

Lots of drop-downs... no urxvt?

